# Bulgarian: Няма Български тук?



## Sean Brian Kirby

Аnyone up to discussing Bulgarian on here?


----------



## Jana337

Sean Brian Kirby said:
			
		

> Аnyone up to discussing Bulgarian on here?


Hello and welcome! 

This is the first day of the Slavic forum. I sincerely believe that we will cover all Slavic languages here. And I hope you can invite some Bulgarian language lovers. 

Jana


----------



## Sean Brian Kirby

First day?!? Boy, it sure is busy.

This reminds me - how does one display their signature? Mine's in Bulgarian (a favorite proverb of theirs), and I don't see it showing.

Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

Sean Brian Kirby said:
			
		

> First day?!? Boy, it sure is busy.
> 
> This reminds me - how does one display their signature? Mine's in Bulgarian (a favorite proverb of theirs), and I don't see it showing.
> 
> Thank you.


I can see it. You have to change your settings. Go to the user control panel - options - and somewhere there.

The threads you see here have been moved from Other languages where they resided until the new forum was created. 

I hope it_ starts_ to be busy! With your help. 

Jana


----------



## Sean Brian Kirby

You help me, I'll help you. 

(Already trying to be helpful in the English Only forum. Just realised... I like that name... very witty.)


----------



## dexy

Hey hey heeeey! 
Did I hear Bulgarian?  So, what do you wanna discuss? 
And just for the record, it should be "Никой не е по-голям от хлябa." It should have an article, which we put at the end of the word...


----------



## Sean Brian Kirby

Someone had told me that. Then someone else told me, "Не." Guess I should have listened to Иван, who is no dumbie.  Thanks!

What to discuss? Dunno'. Where would you recommend? For my six months time here, they say my Bulgarian is remarkably good. I do know... Вие имате много труден език.  _Много._

Thanks for the greeting. We will get to discussing the wonderous difficulties of your language след малко, I'm sure...


----------



## dexy

haha, I cannot imagine what it sounds like, what for what it is like to be studying it. I bet it's трудно though  

So, whenever you have questions or just wanna talk about something, I will be around. Feel free, any time. 

Gotta go now. 

cheers


----------



## Jana337

At this point, let me step in and remind you of this rule:


> Don’t use the forum as a chat board; use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.


You are welcome to discuss linguistic questions - grammar, vocabulary, proofreading, whatever you wish. But please always stay within topic, and open new threads for new questions.

For that matter, I believe this thread has already exhausted its potential. 

Jana


----------



## cecoll

I guess more people will get interested in bulgarian language after they visit our country or meet a bulgarian...till then Bulgaria will still be "the best kept secret treasure in the world" as a czech tourist wrote on a postcard 2 years ago...
   The people most likely to get interested in it are people from another Slavic country or those that live here   А докато това стане може да си лафим на български  !

Cvetan


----------



## Sean Brian Kirby

My Bulgarian is even better, now. And your reply has brought me back to this thread. I may again be discussing Bulgarian, helping folks with their English, and so-on. _If_ this here does not get deleted for being too "chatty"...

Oh, and I think you're right. I love Bulgaria. And often, there are natives who don't see what's so great about it. My Sofianka asks me, "Why Bulgaria?" I just have to smile at her.


----------



## Jhonny_87

Sean Brian Kirby said:
			
		

> Аnyone up to discussing Bulgarian on here?


Here we go! I'm an Italian guy living in Bulgaria (since 2 years  )...

...I got some problems with bulgarian language as well as discute in this forum ('cause this is my first message ), however I hope to find some help here for improve my bulgarian


----------



## Sean Brian Kirby

And I would love to learn Italian!

Where are you in Bulgaria. Until I figure out how to change my profile... I am in Drujba-1, in Sofia. And should be here a while.

I've been in Bulgaria for eight months, and my Bulgarian is not bad. But it has to get much better.


----------



## Jana337

Well, guys, I actually don't want to delete anything, but please be considerate: What you are doing is pure chat. Instead of boasting about your marvelous Bulgarian  in English, could you please talk in Bulgarian (in new threads) and let our natives correct it?

I hope for a peaceful coexistence with you all 

Jana


----------

